# CF



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sgt. K." <troop1_leader@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 13 Jun 2000 15:15:52 GMT*
Should I join CF?
I‘m a Sargent in Army Cadets and I‘m thinking of joining....How is it? Is it 
hard and  how much do you get payed?
thanks
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 17:07:02 *
Hey Matt,
   Have you heard from the military yet? Keep us posted.
Pete
>From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: ‘Gun Salutes‘
>Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 11:28:24 -0500
>
>At the risk of replying to a sarcastic comment:
>
>You don‘t use BFA‘s Blank Firing Attachments- It‘s a sort of plug that is
>screwed on the barrel to be able to use blank ammunition for the feu de
>joie.  The drill movement requires you to cock the weapon after each 
>firing.
>
>Matt S
>
>>He did mnetion that he didn‘t think you were supposed to use the >BFA‘s
>>though, which is why he is going to research the whole thing.
>>Beth
>>
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 24 Mar 2001 09:05:27 EST*
No such luck yet, Pete.
    ‘My‘ unit just has to call me to swear me in and that‘s not happened yet.
        I‘ll letcha know when I hear something. Thanks for the interest!        
            -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

